# Why I love my CM3



## rigormootis (May 6, 2002)

Here's why.

First thing to note is that I also have an e2e, M2, and a host of other lights (Arc-CPF edition, (2) Inova X5s, a few CMG Infinities (2nd Gen.), Streamlight Pro-Polymer 3C Police (with some Write-Right film to imporove the beam), PT Tec-40, PT Matrix, some Photon IIs, etc...(to name some of my favorites).






However, this post is about why I love my "frankenlight" that is my CM3.

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>It's Type-III Hard Anodized. 
<LI>The M2 bezel (on a CM3) is shock isolated, has a Pyrex lens, and uses P series LAs (so you only need SC1s if all you have are M2, CM3, and E2e lights). 
<LI>The 25 Lu you give up from the M3 is marginal (IMHO). (A CM3 takes the P90 or P91 HOLA giving you 105 or 200 Lu respectively).
<LI>You can add an extra O-ring to the LOTC that comes with the newer C3 body to make your CM3 as waterproof as an M2.
<LI>If you already have an M2 (like I did when I bought My CM3), you can use all your M2 filter caps interchangeably (a very nice perk). [/list]

The only reason I can see to go with an M3 (for example) over a CM3 is if you want a _shock isolated Turbo head_...I for one do not. For the times I "need" the ultra-long reach that a regular M2 head (on my CM3) + p91 doesn't provide (these opportunities are VERY rare for me), I'd prefer a M4 or M6 to a M3T anyway.

Final disclaimer, my choices of light are often predicated on the following things: light output, waterproofness, shock-isolation, beam quality, and run-time (not always in that order). For those who don't care about shock-isolation (for example), I am surre there are other (cheaper) options out there for you. However, for operators who need these things, I think that a CM3, M2, or M3 is the way to go.

Let the comments begin...


----------



## bwcaw (May 6, 2002)

How did the o-rings that i sent you work out?


----------



## rigormootis (May 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Bigwuss:
*How did the o-rings that I sent you work out?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Oh yes....a BIG thank you to "Bigwuss" for some extra o-rings!!!

BW, they work just great!!! After sacrificing 2 of them (once I got them on, I couldn't get them back off without cutting them), I found that the only way to use them (at least on the C3 body) is to place them in the forward-most recess on the tail-cap end (and the SF one behind that). Otherwise, the extra girth of the o-rings you sent prevents me from tightening the LOTC enough to activate the constant-on feature. I have not tried them on the bezel end or on my E2e...but I assume that they should work well on the bezel ends of both my M2 and CM3 when I need to replace the existing o-rings. Perhaps, because they fit tighter, they will add some "extra' water resistance...(?).

Thanks again!


----------



## bwcaw (May 7, 2002)

Hey, i am glad you like them! my fingers hurt for about two days after i tried to 
put some of those on my M2.



BTW the 
v72 is working out fine. I really like the
ability to draw my M2 in one easy motion.
Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 8, 2002)

I use a C3 w/ M2 bezel as well and think highly of its form and function. 105 lu. for 60 mins is ok with me..What is a CM3? is that the same as a C3?


----------



## rigormootis (May 8, 2002)

I call my C3 + M2 bezel a "CM3".


----------



## rigormootis (May 8, 2002)

Here's a good pic / discussion of the "CM3."
http://186thousand.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=9;t=001370


----------

